# Router Extremely High Ping Time - Sometimes



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello,

My router is acting a bit weird and I was wondering if there is a possible solution other than purchasing a new one.

Lately it has been giving me very high ping times, but only sometimes. Here is a copy of a ping test I did:


```
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 5ms, Average = 3ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Brandon>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=937ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=569ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=322ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=338ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 322ms, Maximum = 937ms, Average = 541ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Brandon>
```
As you can see, sometimes the ping rate is very low and sometimes it is very high. I have already determined that the problem is coming from the router by bypassing it and going directly to the modem with no issues. I have a ZyXEL router. Most of the time the internet speed is fine, but sometimes it slows when the ping times go up.

I was wondering if anyone knew of a fix for this or if my best option is probably just to buy a new router. Also, if anyone has any good recommendations for a new router I would appreciate it, this is my second router to die on me.

Thanks,
BMR777


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How often does this high ping time manifest itself? Have you considered replacing the NIC on the machine that is connecting? Does the high ping time happen with more than one machine?

Have you replaced the cable and changed the port you're connected to on the router?


----------



## SirNtwrk (Aug 30, 2005)

If possible, I would run a constant ping (ping 192.168.1.1 -t) and when the times are high, check out the processes running on your computer and, if possible, the resource utilization on the router. I relalize this is not always an option depending on the router, but sometimes you can view at least a snapshot of the resource utilization on the router through a web interface. It may also be that your computer is trying to send more information out and the router is being overrun with packets. Check the resources on your system through the task manager (Start --> Run --> type taskmgr) and check the Performance and Networking tabs. 

If your system is over using resources, the replies may be taking a long time to register.

Also, are there any other systems connected to the router besides yours?


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

I am experiencing this on multiple systems as well as on my Xbox 360 so I do believe the issue is a hardware and not a software issue. This issue seems to happen usually during the evening hours, but it can happen at any random time in the day. 

On a typical day we can have two PCs and one or two Xbox 360s plugged into the network at the same time. 

I have tried bypassing the router and hooking directly into our cable modem via a wired ethernet cable and this solves the problem, which is making me think that it is the router and not an issue with software or my ISP.

It seems to do this mostly when we have a lot of devices connected, like a PC and the two Xbox 360s, or a PC and an Xbox 360. It can, however, do this when I am the only one on the network, but it seems like it does it a lot when I try to stream media or download large files. Also, when it acts up I can either download a file slowly or surf the web, but doing both at the same time usually results in slow web page load times or timeouts. 

Most of the time everything works fine, it is just once in a while it acts up. Sometimes resetting the router corrects the issue.

I am thinking it has something to do with it being flooded with too many packets, however, we have had the same setup for over a year now and it just started doing this a few weeks ago. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
BMR777


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, one common cause of this issue is P2P networks...


----------



## D-Ice (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm having this problem, very very high ping using router also I keep geting disconnect I'm guessing because it timesout or something, bypass by using dsl modem problem solved. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I'm on my third router these thing are geting expensive!! :4-thatsba: :sigh:

Edit: This actually stated to happen about 3 days ago.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Johnwill, I know P2P is not causing this because I have blocked P2P on all of the computers in the house. None of the computers have any sort of file sharing software installed.

BMR777


----------

